# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  WinRAR v3.41

## Sherri

winrar eshte arkive menaxher shume i fuqishem.winrar mund te beje backup e te dhenave(data) tuaj dhe te zvogeloje madhesine e attachments ne mail,ben dekompresimin e RAR,ZIP dhe shume file te tjere te marre nga interneti.jua keshilloj me shume sesa winzip pasi file zip mund ti dekompresoni dhe pa pasur winzip pasi vet windows xp e ben nji gje te tille.dhe me shume dhe programi winrar ben dekompresimin e file ZIP.

http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar341.exe 

kush do serial mund tja jap ne pvt

----------


## mad

E paske vene ne teme te re!  Hallall!   :buzeqeshje:  
Kerkoj ndjese!   :sarkastik:  


{^_^}

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë tashme  e kam me gjithë crack.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

Goni, po nuk qe shume siklet, ver nje link, ose ngarkoje si arkiv *.zip ne forum crack-un, nqs s'eshte shume i madh si file!  :buzeqeshje: 

rrofsh

{^_^}

----------


## Sherri

> Goni, po nuk qe shume siklet, ver nje link, ose ngarkoje si arkiv *.zip ne forum crack-un, nqs s'eshte shume i madh si file! 
> 
> rrofsh
> 
> {^_^}



ta solla ne pvt crack

----------


## Mister Enigma

Dhe a e keni tashmë crack-un të gjithë???? I duhet ndonjërit-ës? Këtu jam unë.

----------

